# Victory Over the Carpet Monster!!!!



## T Bolt (Nov 26, 2013)

Well I guess it's not really a carpet monster since I have a wood floor under my work bench, but you all know what I mean.

I dropped a set of exhaust stacks from the twin P-40 tonight - the second thing I've lost this week - so I really tore the place looking for it. After an hour of cleaning and looking under everything, I still had not found anything but paint encrusted toothpicks and cut bits of plastic sprue. Than a thought came to me and I started looking on top of the boxes stacked on the foot rest under my bench. Eureka!! Who would have thought tiny plastic parts could bounce a foot and a half high.

Here's the inventory
-The missing exhaust stacks
-The control panel mount for the P-40 I lost last week
-My small pin vice with drill bit
-Oxygen bottle from my Heavy Hitters B-24
-Strut from the A-8 Shrike I built for the between the wars GB
-Exhaust stack and cover from the Hawk 75 I made for the first foreign Service GB
-A Teflon washer from my airbrush
-And last an unidentified control column

I'll know where to look the next time I drop something


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 27, 2013)

Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## parsifal (Nov 27, 2013)

some time back, I built a Hawker Sea Fury....in fact two really. the first one, however I lost the props nd wing assembly, or so i thought. in fact id inadvertently packed some of the half finished kit into the box of another kit and then forgoten about it until long after id given up. i thought the dog or my son had taken the darn things. I bought another kit, finished the model, and only after months had gone by did I realize i had not lost the bits at all.

Very embarrassing......


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh how we all know that 'ping' feeling and your right Glenn, how the hell can they travel so far and so high. What a find though, a veritable treasure trove!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2013)

It's amazing how things can fall, and then end up some distance from the original point of impact. Last night, one of the small croccodile clips on my 'Helping Hands' magnifier thingy, fell off as I picked it up from the table next to my bench. Being metal, it made a distinctive 'thunk', telling me it hit either the lower shelf of the table, or a wooden tool box protruding from beneath said shelf. This meant it had only fallen less than 18 inches.
I spent an hour looking for the blighter, and still haven't found it !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2013)

I still haven't found myself....






Bacon!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 27, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> I still haven't found myself....




That I believe……………………….

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2013)

I didn't know you were lost Jan...


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 27, 2013)

parsifal said:


> some time back, I built a Hawker Sea Fury....in fact two really. the first one, however I lost the props nd wing assembly, or so i thought. in fact id inadvertently packed some of the half finished kit into the box of another kit and then forgoten about it until long after id given up. i thought the dog or my son had taken the darn things. I bought another kit, finished the model, and only after months had gone by did I realize i had not lost the bits at all.
> 
> Very embarrassing......


Been there, done that


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> I still haven't found myself....




You should have bought a smaller carpet, Jan..... it would be easier to find yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow! You're right!! I decided to check my carpet and look what I found!!!

.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## Boa (Nov 27, 2013)

I lost my interest...

But i put a sock on my Vacuum cleaner nozzle and sucked it up...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 27, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Wow! You're right!! I decided to check my carpet and look what I found!!!
> 
> .
> View attachment 248750



I bet you were wondering where that dang black cat with the lazer eyes went weren't you?


----------



## mikewint (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a bare concrete floor and stuff still disappears, especially M16 springs


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2013)

If I found all the parts that went AWOL, I could build a pretty nifty P-394751A-4 Skywulfespitspitspiticaine.

Geo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I bet you were wondering where that dang black cat with the lazer eyes went weren't you?



I couldn't find him until I used the flash on the camera!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 27, 2013)

Haven't you heard the tale of the Chvy four barrel carburator? GM did a test..... "How many times can you rebuild a Quadrajet, and have enough parts left over to make a second carb"?

Floor? I've been working on a design for a bench room. 
Grating under the bench and chair, swivel type of course, built over a void shaped like a funnel. A vacuum tube coming from the bottom into a filter bag next to the bench. Drop a part, whirrr, and pick the part out of the bag!!!!!! 

Now how easy is that I ask you????????


----------



## parsifal (Nov 27, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Haven't you heard the tale of the Chvy four barrel carburator? GM did a test..... "How many times can you rebuild a Quadrajet, and have enough parts left over to make a second carb"?
> 
> Floor? I've been working on a design for a bench room.
> Grating under the bench and chair, swivel type of course, built over a void shaped like a funnel. A vacuum tube coming from the bottom into a filter bag next to the bench. Drop a part, whirrr, and pick the part out of the bag!!!!!!
> ...



whatever your smoking, it has to be good stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Nov 27, 2013)

The part will probably get stuck in the vacuum, overheat the motor and start a fire


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 27, 2013)

You must be on a first name basis with Murphy Mike. I know him all to well.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 27, 2013)

Aaron, in my experience I find that Murphy was a optimist


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## N4521U (Nov 27, 2013)

You guys........

loooook on the briiiiight side of life!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 28, 2013)

Ah yes, the Bright side
If everything seems to be going well, you have obviously overlooked something.

Anything that begins well ends badly. Anything that begins badly ends worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey man, like, less of those negative waves. Woof, woof !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Nov 28, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Hey man, like, less of those negative waves. Woof, woof !





you got that from the vet thread. Very clever....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2013)

I've also watched 'Kelly's Heroes' a few times recently - cheers me up!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok, you op-toe-mist. Then from a scientific POV: Inanimate objects are divided scientifically into three major categories: (1) those that don’t work; (2) those that break down; and (3) those that get lost.
So you see it's really nothing to do with the carpet...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 28, 2013)

You forgot "if you think you can see the light at the end of the tunnel it is really the headlight of an oncoming train."


----------



## mikewint (Nov 29, 2013)

Naw, trains are expensive to operate: Due to Budget Cuts, the Light at the End of the Tunnel Has Been Turned Off
and what's even worse accordind to Ginsburgs Theorm:
1.You can't win. (restatement of first law of thermodynamics)
2.You can't break even. (restatement of second law of thermodynamics)
3.You can't even get out of the game. (restatement of third law of thermodynamics)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm going back to my whiskey.................


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Haven't you heard the tale of the Chvy four barrel carburator? GM did a test..... "How many times can you rebuild a Quadrajet, and have enough parts left over to make a second carb"?
> 
> Floor? I've been working on a design for a bench room.
> Grating under the bench and chair, swivel type of course, built over a void shaped like a funnel. A vacuum tube coming from the bottom into a filter bag next to the bench. Drop a part, whirrr, and pick the part out of the bag!!!!!!
> ...





parsifal said:


> whatever your smoking, it has to be good stuff



Smoking?!?!

He's been at the bl**dy magic bacon again!!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2013)

"Never lose parts again". I wonder how many times you'll forget you have this on and when you stand up, every part on the table disappears.....







Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I'm going back to my whiskey.................



I'll drink to that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I'm going back to my whiskey.................





vikingBerserker said:


> I'll drink to that!



....and vodka, gin, rum, tequila, beer and of course.....bacon!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> "Never lose parts again". I wonder how many times you'll forget you have this on and when you stand up, every part on the table disappears.....
> 
> View attachment 249518
> 
> ...



Wonder how many times that has really happened.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Wonder how many times that has really happened.....



Don't ask………………………..!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2013)

How many times has it happened??


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2013)

And it's made from vinyl - so dropped parts hit, bounce off, fly further, and are _never _seen again. And I _still _haven't found the croccodile clip from my 'Helping Hands' thingy ..........


----------



## mikewint (Dec 10, 2013)

Terry, yup, beat me to it, that's exactly what I was thinking. Yesterday I received a new magazine clip for my S&W M&P .40cal. I took it (magazine) down to the work room to load .40 shells into it and yup, one round went sprong and sailed off into Neverneverland. It's there somewhere I tell myself


----------



## ian lanc (Feb 8, 2014)

I lost a bit of PE a year ago and that went 'ping' too as it jumped out of me tweezers,
Well at our house the net curtains don't get washed that much but we decided to take
them down and as I was pulling the wire from the curtains when something stung me on
the inside of my hand and the watched this 'thing' drop on the window sill! Turns out it
was my lost bit of PE from a year ago and was on top of the net curtain.

One top tip from me! if you loose a tiny part again:

Cadge an old pair of tights off the wife.[cut a 3 inch square section from the tights]
Find an elastic band. [tight enough to fit over hoover end pipe]
Put the bit of tight material over the pipe and secure with laggy band.

Turn on the hoover and go about hoovering up on the search for the missing part,
keep looking at the end of the pipe as many bits and bobs will be sucked up but
will not go up the hoover pipe as the tights are acting as a filter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Feb 8, 2014)

Score one for the "Bare Concrete Floor" Monster. One part from my new P-61B Black Widow. Had to glue the front wheel strut since the holding clip vanished


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2014)

Ah, a bare concrete floor. 
Then the part will have travelled a considerable distance. The drop height, multiplied x 2, add distance from bench, x 3, plus 40 inches, multiplied by the date (example, the 8th of the month), and this will give a search area approximating to half the total floor space of the property in which the part was lost ...........


----------



## mikewint (Feb 9, 2014)

To 7734 with it! Drop of super glue made a permanent clip!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2014)

That's my motto Mike - 'If all else fails - cheat!'.


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 9, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8lxLCQebnI_


----------



## mikewint (Feb 9, 2014)

Hear, hear, Terry. Anybody wants to come over and play with the nose wheel of my Black Widow is outta luck. Sie ist Gefrozen!


----------

